# Syslog-ng practices & Web Log Viewver

## Flav

Hello Everybody,

First at all, i'm using syslog-ng for personnal router et logging networking devices redirected to server itself. I'm really new in this  and I still looking for good tutorials or best practices on time (actually i'm using gentoo wiki with old setup but i'm a bit confuse between differents ways of using syslog-ng with systemd and self logging software, how to unify all services.

Then  i would like find  an easy way to read of theses logs oriented web interfaces, i'm looking for a web recent which shoud be free. Considering logsentry or syslog-ng php not maintened, i'm a bit difficult to not find that kind of interfaces, i feel like all news web log features are for commercial purpose only.

If there is System administrator that could purpose to me some software additionnal for web, i will be very interested to test them.

Thanks in advance,

Flav

----------

## Syl20

systemd/journald are a real problem on my systems, at work. Even more when journald doesn't even know what a network syslog server is...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

So I made some tweaks to facilitate the interactions between journald and syslog-ng :

```
# grep -v "^#" /etc/systemd/journald.conf

[Journal]

Storage=volatile

ForwardToSyslog=yes
```

In syslog-ng.conf :

```
source s_system {

   system();

   intenal();

};
```

The rest of the syslog-ng configuration depends on the number of boxes you have, and what you exactly want to do with their logs. But, for example, if you want to store all the logs on disks, on file by day, you can use a generic destination rule like this :

```
destination d_all {

   file("/mnt/logs/$HOST/$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY.log" create_dirs(yes));

};
```

I don't use web interfaces, my company have secadmins somewhere else... And they only use commercial solutions : Balabit (syslog-ng OSE is a small part of their products) and IBM QRadar.

----------

## frobert

Hi, here you can find an overview of several web UIs that work with syslog-ng.

Regards, 

Robert

----------

